
The Commun manifesto. Decentralized communities as the future of the internet - nickshtefan
https://commun.com/askcommun/@shtefan-daily/1584094884
======
jdauriemma
All the other comments in this thread are from accounts less than one hour old

~~~
onebot
Shill - One who poses as a satisfied customer or an enthusiastic gambler to
dupe bystanders into participating in a swindle.

~~~
disco_tancuj
I perfectly understand your concern and support the attentiveness to
suspicious activities. However, as Nick's colleague (and I'm honest in that),
I see nothing bad in supporting his work this way. Even if it seems
controversial. :)

------
disco_tancuj
I totally agree with every word. It's so nice to see that the platform has
such a solid position and ethics in general. Very good, guys, wish you a great
success

------
marigu
Thanks for sharing! Decentralization is good for humans as it brings back to
us what belongs us, our rights and freedoms.

------
deggget
Look really interesting! I think it’s best way for social network future.

------
sudo-boy
What, a true decentralized sm? Too good to be true, I cannot believe

